# [RISOLTO] Ripulire il menu su KDE4 da schifezze varie

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per fare pulizia nel menu K. Voi direte, semplicissimo, basta fare tasto destro sull'icona del menu, ed aprire il menu editor. Purtroppo non basta perché se per caso nella barra di ricerca del menu K digito qualche lettera (ad esempio avevo installato iTunes su wine), come iTu, compare in elenco iTunes, che però ho disinstallato.

Qualcuno sa come fare? Ho notato che ogni tanto esce fuori qualche collegamento a programmi che nemmeno si vedono nelle normali categorie del menu. Come faccio a vederle tutte?

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per fare pulizia nel menu K. Voi direte, semplicissimo, basta fare tasto destro sull'icona del menu, ed aprire il menu editor. Purtroppo non basta perché se per caso nella barra di ricerca del menu K digito qualche lettera (ad esempio avevo installato iTunes su wine), come iTu, compare in elenco iTunes, che però ho disinstallato.
> 
> 

 

Se li hai cancellati e non esistono più nel menù ma restano nella cache dello strumento di ricerca, il programma "Spazzino" ha una voce "Ripulisce l'elenco delle applicazioni usate di recente dal menù di KDE" che credo ti possa essere utile.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho notato che ogni tanto esce fuori qualche collegamento a programmi che nemmeno si vedono nelle normali categorie del menu. Come faccio a vederle tutte?

 

Hai provato a lanciare KAppFinder, o meglio: "Strumento di aggiornamento dei menù"?

Dovrebbe trovarti programmi non-KDE e inserirli nel menù di KDE.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, 
> 
> vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per fare pulizia nel menu K. Voi direte, semplicissimo, basta fare tasto destro sull'icona del menu, ed aprire il menu editor. Purtroppo non basta perché se per caso nella barra di ricerca del menu K digito qualche lettera (ad esempio avevo installato iTunes su wine), come iTu, compare in elenco iTunes, che però ho disinstallato.
> 
> Qualcuno sa come fare? Ho notato che ogni tanto esce fuori qualche collegamento a programmi che nemmeno si vedono nelle normali categorie del menu. Come faccio a vederle tutte?

 

Se non ho inteso male il problema, dovresti trovare le voci del menu in 

```
/usr/share/applications/
```

A me bastava eliminare le voci in quel percorso per eliminarle dal menu

----------

## fbcyborg

@xdarma: non so se il programma spazzino possa essermi utile, ma comunque lo lancio ... sarebbe "Sweeper" ..  :Very Happy: 

Non lo conoscevo.

Anche dopo averlo lasciato mi rimane il collegamento ad "About iTunes", per esempio.

@ago88: non è che hai inteso male, però non credo sia quella la soluzione al problema, visto che iTunes non c'è in quella dir!  :Smile: 

Grazie ad entrambi!  :Smile: 

----------

## Zizo

Prova a controllare in 

```
${HOME}/.local/share/applications
```

In pratica wine crea dei collegamenti in questa cartella, mentre i sottomenu vengono creati in 

```
${HOME}/.local/share/desktop-directories
```

Poi la gestione dei vari file desktop è sempre stata un po' confisionale, in kde3 più che nel 4, in quanto venivano salvate delle voci anche in ${HOME}/.kde* .

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie Zizo, in effetti dentro a

```
~/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs
```

c'è rimasta un bel po' di spazzatura, di programmi vecchi che avevo installato.

Ma anche qui, c'è parecchia immondizia.

```
${HOME}/.local/share/desktop-directories
```

Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

un find ti avrebbe aiutato immediatamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

